# Carbonating with Fermentasaurus



## jc24 (1/1/18)

I'm wondering if anyone is successfully doing this? I'd be very keen to buy a couple if it can reliably carbonate a batch prior to bottling. I know you have to make/buy a sounding valve, and I know it's possible to do in theory, but is anyone actually doing it?


----------



## mtb (1/1/18)

A lot of people.

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/fermenting-under-pressure.66163/
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/kk-fermentasaurus-conical-pet-fermenter.93589/
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/spunding-valve.90341/


----------



## Yuz (1/1/18)

I'm yet to get a Spunding Valve, so what I do for the time being is: remove the Air Lock once ferment slows down (usually day four) and place the red PRV in its place until kegging time. Result is a slightly carbed brew (or so it appears) and a bit of "free" CO2 to transfer to keg.


----------



## MitchD (1/1/18)

Bottling yes. But you will need additional equipment to successfully get it into a bottle without losing carbonation and oxidation. 
Either a counter pressure filler or blichman beer gun will be what you are looking for, as well as a gas bottle and reg to push things along.


----------

